# Top ten joint supplements?



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering what your favorite joint supplements are and how much your horse works. Looking for something for my future low level eventer.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I heard that pure MSM works very well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my 6yo eventer is on cosequin asu


----------



## MRich92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Both my barrel racer and hunter use Smart TLC from SmartPak. I used it on a whim when cosequin and pure msm didn't work for my hunter. Neither come out stiff or sore and SmartPak has a money back offer as well if you don't like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've had my 27 yr old on Smartpak Senior for quite a while but I just ordered Cosequin for her so we shall see how that works.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

My horse who's in her mid to late 30's is on MSM and HA. She can't have glucosamine because she has Cushings, but the MSM and HA works wonders for her!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Aliliz.. how did the glucosamine affect her Cushings? 
I am not impressed with the MSM . 
Prefer the glucosamine condrotion . but I have mixed opinions on the effectiveness of any of it. I personally have taken these drugs, and not noticed much improvement. 
You can try some yourself, go to the local drug store, and pick u a bottle .


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cortaflex liquid with HA +MSM powder. However-each horse is different, and Smartpak as great comparison charts, as well as folks who will help you. They also send samples, since none of them work if the horse doesn't actually eat it. ;-)


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

I love the line of smart pak joint supplements. I have used the Senior joint as well as others they work well!


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

Stevenson, there's some debate over the effects of glucosamine on horses with metabolic issues, stemming from the "glucose" part of "glucosamine". Some people, including vets, say that glucosamine will cause a rise in the horse's sugar level. As far as I know, nothing has been proven, but I figured why take the risk when there are other options. I started Liz on MSM and just added in the HA this past year. I can tell when she doesn't eat both of them!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I have Annie on AniFlex Complete, and it's worked wonders for her. Without it she's practically dead lame, and with it she's almost 100% sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MRich92 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've also heard good thing about platinum cj being good for performance horses, and several of the horses at our barn just take well pride fish oil and makes them shiny and fat also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

